# Gretzky goes to agility today!



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

We are going to a local agility place today, and Gretzky is going to have a "test drive." He will learn how to go on the equipment, to see if he really likes it! I am really excited to take him and learn about agility myself. Hopefully, he will not be stubborn (he usually isn't). 

Anybody have any treats that really motivated their pups for agility? I have to bring something YUMMY!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Woohoo! Have lots of fun!

Ideas for treats:

Cut up hot dog
Cheese
Lunch meat


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

That's great! Hope Gretzky's on his best behavior for you  I have no experience with what you're doing, but Rusty will do whatever I want for some bologna or cut up turkey dogs!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Woohoo! Have lots of fun!
> 
> Ideas for treats:
> 
> ...


Oh, those are great! Do you carry them in a treat bag? In a plastic bag?

BTW, Stephanie, I'm glad you saw this post, because I'm sure I will have a ton of questions later!! LOL


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

allux00 said:


> That's great! Hope Gretzky's on his best behavior for you  I have no experience with what you're doing, but Rusty will do whatever I want for some bologna or cut up turkey dogs!


Sounds like hot dogs or turkey dogs might be good!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Good luck and have fun...hopefully the Agility Bug will catch up with you and you'll be larning more expirienced handler moves...which can be really beneficial if you're competing.

Good luck, again!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> Oh, those are great! Do you carry them in a treat bag? In a plastic bag?
> 
> BTW, Stephanie, I'm glad you saw this post, because I'm sure I will have a ton of questions later!! LOL


When I'm training for a comptition sport, I keep treats in my pocket. I don't want the dog having the visual of the treat bag. I don't use baggies in the pocket either b/c the crinkle of the baggie is a huge distraction to the dog and also makes it take longer to get the treat out, so it messes up your timing.

Just remember to empty your pockets before you wash your pants!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> When I'm training for a comptition sport, I keep treats in my pocket. I don't want the dog having the visual of the treat bag. I don't use baggies in the pocket either b/c the crinkle of the baggie is a huge distraction to the dog and also makes it take longer to get the treat out, so it messes up your timing.
> 
> Just remember to empty your pockets before you wash your pants!


Ewwwww.... 

I think I will need different pants - it was hard to get treats out of my jeans pocket! Next time!

He did great! She introduced the dogs to the dog walk, a-frame, tunnel, weave poles and jumps. We did a little with a kind of teeter totter, just to get them used to the board moving. Gretzky did everything with little or no trouble. He went through the tunnel so well! Overall, he did a great job, so we signed up for the full 6 week foundations course! I can't wait and he seemed to have a good time. It was really fun!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

thats great! glad you had a good day!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

so glad you both had fun! Look forward to hearing more about your classes...


----------

